# Lab 87400 mod 91 or 59



## audmkn1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi can anyone tell me if they do the influence lab test 87400 twice do they use the modifier 91 or 59 with second code - I've been told 59 - but thought 91 was for multiple lab tests.

Thanks for any input
Debi


----------



## tbramhall (Oct 21, 2009)

-91 is the correct modifier.   Here in Nebraksa we were getting denials because of a computer problem with one of the insurance carriers.  Had to call and get it straight out.


----------



## gailmc (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, -91 is the correct modifier.


----------

